# I hate tradesmen



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

**** you i dont gotta live your life.


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

What do you mean, like unionized iron workers, laborers, auto workers, teamsters, steel workers?

They do seem to carry themselves as being superior to all others. It's something unique that I have noticed about certain unionized employees.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

DasBoot89 said:


> What do you mean, like unionized iron workers, laborers, auto workers, teamsters, steel workers?
> 
> They do seem to carry themselves as being superior to all others. It's something unique that I have noticed about certain unionized employees.


Yes. And people who aspire to greater things must be pussies.


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean about pussies or aspiring to greater things. I thought you were just talking about a certain demeanor of unionized employees? I have noticed that unionized employees often think much higher of themselves than what they really are. Like without them, everyone would be in trouble.

I think that it is a bit narcissistic.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol 
Doesn't that apply to types of people from all professions . 
I think it's down to more of a individual personality trait which is more often a coping mechanism to help them feel better about them selves and not meant to harm others in any way .


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Grog said:


> Lol
> Doesn't that apply to types of people from all professions .
> I think it's down to more of a individual personality trait which is more often a coping mechanism to help them feel better about them selves and not meant to harm others in any way .


Nah that BS

Tradesmen are just azzholes


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

theghost0991 said:


> Nah that BS
> 
> Tradesmen are just azzholes


Ok then . Lol .

What do you do ?


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Grog said:


> Ok then . Lol .
> 
> What do you do ?


Im in college

For computer programming

But I am in a fall back job while in school. Its temp labor but apparently it makes no sense that someone in a labor office would want a white collar job. White collar jobs are, after all, only for total pussies


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol . 
Labor OFFICE is still a office and there for white collar even if it's blue . 
And that's not true most trades men work the tools for years and then when every thing is worn out try to get int the offices . 
You just sound a little upset as being just a labourer on site means you cop all the crap and all the crap jobs as well . Lol .


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Grog said:


> Lol .
> Labor OFFICE is still a office and there for white collar even if it's blue .
> And that's not true most trades men work the tools for years and then when every thing is worn out try to get int the offices .
> You just sound a little upset as being just a labourer on site means you cop all the crap and all the crap jobs as well . Lol .


Im pissed that people keep telling me how to live. Im not interested in being a tradesman. There is a reason they are such azzholes


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

And what's the reason . 

Is it the fact that they try and convince you to do a trade . 
Don't forget that is all they know and need to justify their decision to go that path . 
Or 
It could be like here in Aust where a trade = big dollars ( well used to those times are now over ) . 
Or 
Is it that you just happened to work with a bunch of dicks .


----------

